# SECRETS for Eyes



## sporty (Nov 17, 2007)

8) 8) Well I have mentioned using beef heart for eyes . We all hear of different attractants for the eyes one of which is garlic .

Try putting on a small clove ( piece ) of garlic on your favourite colored jig and or plastic. Cast it out , let it sit , bringing it in slowly with pauses.

It works. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2007)

That is awesome! I have lots of garlic stuff and am even making my own garlic scent to go with my homemade worms

Will certainly try this


----------



## sporty (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck , next year I'm going to shove a whole bunch of cloves into a tube . make small slits to let out the scent , sell them at yard sales then major suppliers and make a million :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SMDave (Nov 21, 2007)

sporty said:


> Good luck , next year I'm going to shove a whole bunch of cloves into a tube . make small slits to let out the scent , sell them at yard sales then major suppliers and make a million :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Or better yet, you can make a super high concentrated garlic spray or gel for soft plastics, so you can use it on all soft plastics/other baits, is more innovative than just shoving cloves into a tube, and will, in the long run, be less messier (maybe not). But since there are already garlic sprays out, none of them are like 100% garlic extracted juice. Let me know if you get the secret formula down just right. You too Dave!


----------



## sporty (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good and yet :idea: :idea: there are garlic capsules or pills available that can be inserted into the tubes :roll: who knows :?: I will try that this summer , I'll post my findings


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 17, 2013)

The year 2007

The fish Walleye


Jim where are you???????


----------

